# managing mental deterioration



## Aprilw357 (Sep 4, 2017)

For anyone who has read my posts you would already know that I have hashimotos and now papillary thyroid cancer, and am awaiting a thyroidectomy in the next month or so.

One of my biggest struggles since this all started is feeling like my brain just can't function as well as it used to. I can't remember anything as well as I used to, and I feel like when I'm expected to be quick my brain just doesn't react as fast as it used to. As an ER nurse, this is a daily problem for me. One that may end up costing me my job at some point, and one that is making me consider leaving my job, that I love very much, for something slower paced. But if I have to do that at only 28 years old, how bad will it be in 10 or 20 years from now?

It scares me to think that if my symptoms are uncontrollable at this point there may come a time when this affects my ability to provide for my children. Does anyone else deal with this? Has anything made it better or worse for you?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I think you have to consider this a short term problem. After your thyroidectomy, assuming you are properly medication, you should have increased mental acuity, not decreased. So it's about getting through the waiting game before things get better.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

Isn't it against the law to fire someone because of a medical issue?

A lot of your problem could be worrying.

Once on the right hormone and dose you will be reborn again.

I'm not gonna' lie to you, it may take some time to get used to the hormone.

GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR UPCOMING SURGERY ......


----------



## Aprilw357 (Sep 4, 2017)

That's actually relieving to hear because I've heard so many people say when they're over a year post op that they feel even worse, so I sincerely hope you're right and this will be a short term problem. I do think worrying or stress is adding to the problem, but I also feel like I've had it as long as I've had hashimotos, I just think it's slowly seems to get worse. Obviously moreso when my thyroid levels aren't stable, like right now.


----------

